

Ask HN: What will humans do, when we find meaning to everything? - valera_rozuvan

This question arose in a previous HN post &quot;Set Theory and Foundations of Mathematics&quot; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9981229 .
======
enkiv2
Meanings aren't found, because they aren't an aspect of the outside world but
of our mental landscape. Meanings are invented by human beings and then
imposed upon the outside world. As a result, I'm sure some people have already
imposed a meaning upon everything in their mental landscape, while others have
not. It helps if you limit your mental landscape to only those things to which
you can readily impose a meaning you find convenient and desirable, and ignore
the rest of the outside world.

~~~
valera_rozuvan
If one accepts the fact that "meaning" is purely individual - then the
scenario of finding the meaning of everything is not going to work across the
entire humanity. People tend to disagree on some things, along with the
meanings!

